# failt in paint or bumper moulding?



## Tir (Sep 19, 2016)

hi my car got damaged by shorade accident repair centre in cannock resulting in the need for a new bumper

got the repair done by someone else. link is to picture of the driver side washer jet. there seems to be two blobs on the right side of the aperture

what is it and is is it acceptable - or would you just accept its not going to be perfect. thanks for replies

https://ibb.co/ccUHNF


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Dirt in the paint I would say

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tir (Sep 19, 2016)

J306TD said:


> Dirt in the paint I would say
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


acceptable or just one of those things? the whole job cost £1800


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Its your car, you can be as fussy about it as you wish. It shouldn't be there so you have the argument that's not right and needs correcting. 
weigh up the positives and negatives.
Positives:
Repair will be done, and you will be happy. Whats more happier than that. (something tells me your not happy that's why the post in the first place)

Negatives
This means you loose the car for a day or so. (but possible loan car for the duration)
When it comes to sell on, that is a visible guide showing some kind of repair which in my previous experience, only gives the buyer more of an excuse to knock you down.

For me i would complain and take back, and if they argued its perfectly good enough, i would speak to the insurance company who made payment if it wasn't yourself.

Also it may be just me, but when zooming in you can see the inside edge of that gap with lifted particles of paint, almost like its lifted where the tape has been peeled off? If so, then if you hit that area with a jet wash, over time it could cause it to lift and flake the top coat.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

If you're not happy ask them to sort it, otherwise it will bug you.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Tir said:


> acceptable or just one of those things? the whole job cost £1800


No not acceptable. Doesn't matter how much the job cost from a £50 job to a £3k job. It should be done right.

Easy enough for them to rectify

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Basecoat faults, dirt inclusions... it happens I suppose, it's not right.
If it goes back it'll be better or worse :lol:
In my work place that edge would be rectified with a detailing brush if it had got that far :thumb: I pull edges in with brushes daily though


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

It's a posability that dirt inclusion was in the primer with the new bumper, new parts can come in terrible condition and that was missed, Sure, it shouldn't be there, but you can get any paintwork under florescent lighting and spot faults with it. I've seen brand new Nissan's from factory with dirt the size of that


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

J306TD said:


> No not acceptable. Doesn't matter how much the job cost from a £50 job to a £3k job. It should be done right.
> 
> Easy enough for them to rectify
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


easy to fix, but I'm afraid the world doesn't work like that, you'll always get varying quality of work from even the best bodyshop in the land


----------

